# CC raffle time again Bella Barista supplied Rocket Giotto evoluzione.



## coffeechap

After a break for a couple of months, it is time for a cheeky raffle again and to start the year off with a bit of a bang, the machine up for grabs is the beautiful Rocket Giotto evoluzione v2.

Below is a link to the machine

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-machines/rotary-pump/rocket-espresso-giotto-evoluzione-coffee-machine.html

Bella barista have very kindly offered us a 20 percent discount off the price excluding delivery if needed, so we have secured it for £1100, so I propose we offer 65 tickets at £20 per ticket giving us £1300 so £200 in the pot for the forum, which will be good sum to counter the additional costs that Glen has incured recently.

Usual things apply, just cut and paste the list of names and then your own to it, the draw will take place once 65 names have been added and all monies have been collected, so come on folks lets support this wonderful forum of ours.

good luck everyone

1. Coffeechap


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u


----------



## funinacup

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup


----------



## carper2k

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. carper2k


----------



## Neill

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill


----------



## Neill

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2k


----------



## Spazbarista

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper

6. Expobarista


----------



## Mike mc

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc


----------



## Xpenno

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid


----------



## Soll

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll


----------



## GS11

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Mrboots2u
> 
> 3. funinacup
> 
> 4. Neill
> 
> 5.carper2K
> 
> 6. Expobarista
> 
> 7. Mike mc
> 
> 8. Xpenno
> 
> 9. Systemic Kid
> 
> 10.Soll
> 
> 11. GS11


Thought you were entering again for a minute CC


----------



## michaelg

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg


----------



## Drc

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc


----------



## Taut

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut


----------



## Charliej

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ


----------



## Jason1wood

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood


----------



## Jonathan007

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny


----------



## 4515

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog


----------



## sjenner

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy


----------



## smart

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart


----------



## Milanski

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski


----------



## Doggycam

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam


----------



## Dylan

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. D_Evans


----------



## vexorg

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

PS - I have fixed the Doggycam and D_Evans post conflict as well (both posted at the same time and were showing as entry 24.) There may be others I did not check back.


----------



## coldplayer

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27 Coldplayer


----------



## Iwwstriker

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker


----------



## Drewster

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster (In love or more accurately lust with the shiny shiny beast!!)


----------



## tribs

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster (In love or more accurately lust with the shiny shiny beast!!)

30. tribs


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy


----------



## robti

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi


----------



## coffeechap

Half way there already keep em coming folks


----------



## Mrboots2u

Where's spukey , he loves a raffle does spukey ....


----------



## Yes Row

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row


----------



## Nijntje

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje


----------



## irishcoffee42

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42


----------



## totallywired

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired


----------



## Neill

Come on guys, getting there.


----------



## Mrboots2u

keep going guys , great prize ! Number 37 where are you !


----------



## 4085

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Roll up roll up for a rocket £20 a shot , it could be you .....


----------



## 4085

I am surprised that this has slowed. For the benefit of newer members who have not seen these. We regularly raffle things on the forum to help cover costs. Recent items include a Eureka Mythos, an L1, an Expobar Dual Boiler, a Bezzera Strega and loads of small items.

It is an excellent way of having a punt so do not be put off. It is all above board and water!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin


----------



## oracleoftruth

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth


----------



## NeilR

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR


----------



## silvester667

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Coming along nicely, keep it up


----------



## Walter Sobchak

As it's for a good cause!

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak


----------



## coffeechap

two thirds of the way there and all for a great cause


----------



## Lattedrinker

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5.carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10.Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker


----------



## Flibster

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster


----------



## Mrboots2u

Over two thirds of the way there .........!!!!!!!!!!!!

spukey the raffle lover ,where are you ?


----------



## Dave The Rave

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave


----------



## ronsil

coffeechap said:


> .... all for a great cause


OK I'll go with that:

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil


----------



## peterh

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh


----------



## MarkB

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB


----------



## fluffykiwi

MarkB said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Mrboots2u
> 
> 3. funinacup
> 
> 4. Neill
> 
> 5. carper2K
> 
> 6. Expobarista
> 
> 7. Mike mc
> 
> 8. Xpenno
> 
> 9. Systemic Kid
> 
> 10. Soll
> 
> 11. GS11
> 
> 12. michaelg
> 
> 13. Drc
> 
> 14. Taut
> 
> 15. CharlieJ
> 
> 16. Jason1wood
> 
> 17. Jonathan007
> 
> 18. CoffeeJohnny
> 
> 19. Working Dog
> 
> 20. sjenner
> 
> 21. DavidBondy
> 
> 22. Smart
> 
> 23. Milanski
> 
> 24. Doggycam
> 
> 25. D_Evans
> 
> 26. Vexorg
> 
> 27. Coldplayer
> 
> 28. Iwwstriker
> 
> 29. Drewster
> 
> 30. tribs
> 
> 31. Geordie Boy
> 
> 32. RobTi
> 
> 33. Yes Row
> 
> 34. Nijntje
> 
> 35. irishcoffee42
> 
> 36. Totallywired
> 
> 37. dfk
> 
> 38. UrbanBumpkin
> 
> 39. Oracleoftruth
> 
> 40. NeilR
> 
> 41. silvester667
> 
> 42. Walter Sobchak
> 
> 43. Lattedrinker
> 
> 44. Flibster
> 
> 45. Dave The Rave
> 
> 46. ronsil
> 
> 47. peterh
> 
> 48. MarkB


49. Fluffykiwi


----------



## fluffykiwi

oops sorry

:-/


----------



## Glenn

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi


----------



## Lighty

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty


----------



## Xpenno

Only 15 to go, keep them coming!


----------



## dogday38

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38


----------



## coffeechap

This is fab, just 14 more needed and we will be doing the draw, lets see if we can get this closed out this weekend, then someone could have a lovely shiney new machine next week....


----------



## MooMaa

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa


----------



## coffeechap

13 and counting


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben


----------



## andyt23

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23


----------



## andyt23

This is my first raffle - can someone tell me where I send my 20 quid please - is it via the donate button ?


----------



## Charliej

Once the list has reached it's ,maximum you'll get a pm with details.


----------



## Glenn

Hi Andy

A PM is sent with payment instructions once numbers have been reached.

Only Bank Transfer is accepted as payment.

If you wish to pay by Paypal it will need to be to a contributing member with a bank account to then make a bank payment for both of you.

Paypal have very strict terms regarding raffles and will block accounts of recipients who run raffles. I cannot take that risk as the account is a Business Paypal account.


----------



## pbuckley

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley


----------



## Sharkie

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie


----------



## Heligan

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan


----------



## coffeechap

8 more to go this could be done today and once payments received, it could be drawn tomorrow evening....


----------



## garydyke1

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1


----------



## coffeechap

even mr **** is in !!!!


----------



## garydyke1

Gotta be in it to win it


----------



## coffeechap

couldnt agree more


----------



## drude

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1

59. drude


----------



## coffeechap

only 6 more slots folks, this is going to happen this weekend me thinks


----------



## Neill

Looks like we'll get there very soon. How about we start paying the entry fee?


----------



## coffeechap

will get glenn to send out the payment details....


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> will get glenn to send out the payment details....


Nice one, it always seems to be the longest bit!


----------



## Charliej

Methinks Mr **** is hoping of a win to add to the EK43 pot lol


----------



## Daren

You can never have enough Rockets.... I'm sure I can fit another on my counter









1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1

59. drude

60. Daren


----------



## coffeechap

5 more come on folks this is such a lovely machine (Daren will tell you so)


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> 5 more come on folks this is such a lovely machine (Daren will tell you so)


Well we all know he does love giving his Rocket a good polishing, so I guess if he wins he be like a dog with 2 Rockets.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> Well we all know he does love giving his Rocket a good polishing, so I guess if he wins he be like a dog with 2 Rockets.


What does that actually mean ?

can a dog polish anything ?

i get the onaism reference but not the dog bit

Do you see a dog with one rocket , let alone two?

Do dogs like espresso ?


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> 5 more come on folks this is such a lovely machine (Daren will tell you so)


It certainly is! I'm so certain the winner will love it that I'm prepared to offer them their £20 back if the don't like it (I'll need the machine off them though)


----------



## coffeechap

Charlie has been on the weed again...


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Charlie has been on the weed again...


Get him a Pot Noodle quick


----------



## Charliej

Martin the dog reference is from the phrase as happy as a dog with 2 sets of genitalia.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> Martin the dog reference is from the phrase as happy as a dog with 2 sets of genitalia


thanks I think ..


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back on track

You can never have enough Rockets.... I'm sure I can fit another on my counter

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1

59. drude

60. Daren


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> Methinks Mr **** is hoping of a win to add to the EK43 pot lol


rumbled!......


----------



## coffeechap

i will have to bolt mine down when you come to visit.....


----------



## Drewster

Daren said:


> It certainly is! I'm so certain the winner will love it that I'm prepared to offer them their £20 back if the don't like it (I'll need the machine off them though)


You are a very generous man...... ;-)


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> i will have to bolt mine down when you come to visit.....


If we both make it down I think we have a good chance of over powering you!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back on track ....

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1

59. drude

60. Daren


----------



## coffeechap

boots you are such a kill joy for my thread!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I wanna get These last 5 tickets out the way . Then we can discuss stealing your grinder ...


----------



## coffeechap

Back on track ....

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1

59. drude

60. Daren


----------



## Pompeyexile

What the heck I'm still having driving lessons in my Gaggia Classic and can't even set off smoothly yet without stalling it, so I'll probably crash and burn if I'm lucky enough to win this. Having said that I've never won anything in my life so no fear of that happening.

More importantly though, win or lose some of the money goes towards the forum and I can honestly say I've certainly had 20 quid's worth of helpful advice alone since joining in December, so that's 20 quid well spent.

Good luck everyone.......Yeh right! COME ON 61!

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1

59. drude

60. Daren

61. Pompeyexile


----------



## coffeechap

tick tock tick tock just four more spaces left


----------



## gman147

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1

59. drude

60. Daren

61. Pompeyexile

62. Poona


----------



## c_squared

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1

59. drude

60. Daren

61. Pompeyexile

62. Poona

63. C_squared


----------



## c_squared

It had to be done, but ssshhhh, don't tell mrs c_squared!!


----------



## Iwwstriker

@c_squared, you have been a bad boy, you're gonna get a beating from her. xD


----------



## coffeechap

dont take this off thread or boots will be on you!!!!1


----------



## coffeechap

2 more slots wey hey


----------



## Greenpotterer

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1

59. drude

60. Daren

61. Pompeyexile

62. Poona

63. C_squared

64. Greenpotterer


----------



## coffeechap

who will get the last slot in the raffle????????????


----------



## glevum

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1

59. drude

60. Daren

61. Pompeyexile

62. Poona

63. C_squared

64. Greenpotterer

65. Glevum


----------



## coffeechap

perfect cheers mark that closes this down for entries now, glenn will be sending out the payment details very shortly


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sneaked In at the end ......

we is all done here!!!!


----------



## Glenn

As 65 people have now entered no further entries will be accepted

A PM will be sent shortly to the following members who are eligible for the raffle

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. funinacup

4. Neill

5. carper2K

6. Expobarista

7. Mike mc

8. Xpenno

9. Systemic Kid

10. Soll

11. GS11

12. michaelg

13. Drc

14. Taut

15. CharlieJ

16. Jason1wood

17. Jonathan007

18. CoffeeJohnny

19. Working Dog

20. sjenner

21. DavidBondy

22. Smart

23. Milanski

24. Doggycam

25. D_Evans

26. Vexorg

27. Coldplayer

28. Iwwstriker

29. Drewster

30. tribs

31. Geordie Boy

32. RobTi

33. Yes Row

34. Nijntje

35. irishcoffee42

36. Totallywired

37. dfk

38. UrbanBumpkin

39. Oracleoftruth

40. NeilR

41. silvester667

42. Walter Sobchak

43. Lattedrinker

44. Flibster

45. Dave The Rave

46. ronsil

47. peterh

48. MarkB

49. Fluffykiwi

50. Lighty

51. dogday38

52. Moomaa

53. Bigben

54. andyt23

55. pbuckley

56. Sharkie

57. Heligan

58. garydyke1

59. drude

60. Daren

61. Pompeyexile

62. Poona

63. C_squared

64. Greenpotterer

65. Glevum

The process from this point forwards is as follows;

PM will be sent with payment details - bank transfer only

When payment is received from the majority of members an update will be posted on this thread

The draw date is likely to be early/mid next week

All names will be entered onto a spreadsheet and the 65 names will be entered as a list into Random.org

The names will then be randomised for a second time

The winner will be the raffle entrant at number (to be decided by CharlieJ as it is his birthday today!) - Charlie please post the number between 1 and 65 inclusive in the thread below

Between now and the time of the draw I would like a volunteer to assist by viewing the draw remotely. This must be someone who is not participating in the draw

Please note that delivery may be at an additional cost

Good Luck to all entrants!

Re: Payment

If you are unable to pay by bank transfer - please contact another member to ask if you can pay them via Paypal and so that they can send the payment via a bank transfer


----------



## Mrboots2u

If people can't bank transfer please drop me a pm

im happy to oblige if they can transfer money as gift to my PayPal account, which I'll give out via pm

cheers martin


----------



## Glenn

Thanks Martin - that's awesome of you

PM sent to all 65 raffle entrants. Good luck all!

Please remember to follow the details to the letter to make the admin a lot easier. It helps out greatly.


----------



## Neill

Payment sent. Good luck everyone.


----------



## DavidBondy

Payment also made. Good luck everybody but especially me!!! Also many thanks to CC for organising this.


----------



## glevum

Monies sent.....


----------



## Eyedee

I don't know how the hell you watch a draw remotely but would be happy to volunteer if you would have me.

Ian


----------



## c_squared

Payment sent, all the best to everyone and thanks to Dave for organising another raffle!


----------



## coffeechap

I will make time to do one every month from now on...


----------



## Glenn

Thanks Eyedee

If you have access to a computer and can spare 15 mins on the evening of the draw about 9pm ish then I send a link to see the process and make it transparent


----------



## drude

Payment sent. Thanks to all involved in setting this up


----------



## Mrboots2u

Paid , good luck me !

Thanks CC


----------



## Taut

Payment sent.


----------



## Eyedee

Glenn said:


> Thanks Eyedee
> 
> If you have access to a computer and can spare 15 mins on the evening of the draw about 9pm ish then I send a link to see the process and make it transparent


Just let me know and I'll be on it.

Ian


----------



## ronsil

Payment made....Good luck all


----------



## coldplayer

I've paid too. Cant wait for my new machine........lol


----------



## Heligan

Payment made. Good luck everyone and thanks to Coffeechap for organising.


----------



## sjenner

Thanks to CoffeeChap...

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Payment sent! Good luck chaps!


----------



## Mike mc

Payment made .good luck to everyone


----------



## Glenn

25 payments in so far


----------



## Charliej

I guess it's got to be number 22.


----------



## Glenn

Cheers Charlie. Number 22 in the second randomisation will be the winner of the Rocket Giotto Evoluzione V2 from Bella Barista


----------



## Drewster

Sorted

(Thanks Boots)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## GS11

Payment sent good luck everyone


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just sent payment. Good luck everybody


----------



## Charliej

Sent my payment too, as usual thanks to Dave for sorting the machine and Glenn for sorting the draw out and best of luck everyone.


----------



## MooMaa

Thanks for sorting out a great raffle. Payment made. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Lattedrinker

Payment sent


----------



## Glenn

37 have paid now. Amazing response rate. This is a popular auction!


----------



## smart

Payment sent.

Thanks for organising it but do you really have to randomise it?


----------



## Glenn

Yes, we sure do

This means that the order is truly random

This is the way we have always run the raffles and makes it fair to all - no matter when you put your name to the list

There's every chance 22 will be randomised and then randomised back to 22


----------



## Drewster

Glenn said:


> There's every chance 22 will be randomised and then randomised back to 22


Well 1/65 presumably?


----------



## Glenn

40 paid. Only 25 to go.

Thank you to all who have made the process work much easier this time around by putting your forumname against the payment.

This greatly speeds up the reconciliation process.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have just paid although I'm not sure if my forum name was included in the reference (it was a repeat ref) apologies if not.


----------



## Glenn

Received with thanks


----------



## Daren

I'm all paid. Big thanks to Dave, Glenn and Bella Barista.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Pompeyexile

Paid....

Now let me see; hmm how to word the advert to sell my Gaggia...cough!


----------



## ronsil

Pompeyexile said:


> Now let me see; hmm how to word the advert to sell my Gaggia...cough!


Same problem here but in my case.......Rocket Giotto Evoluzione. Cash to go to my 'Speedster' fund.....


----------



## Spazbarista

Am having problem making payment. Have pm'd Glenn.


----------



## Spazbarista

Hopefully sorted!


----------



## Iwwstriker

Paid first thing when I saw the pm. =D Good luck everyone. Let's rock and roll =D


----------



## funinacup

Payment made. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dylan

Payment made.

I wish you all horrible luck, obviously


----------



## Lighty

All done

Everything crossed ...

It's a great win for someone here !


----------



## Glenn

50 entries now paid.


----------



## Neill

Is this going to be the quickest raffle run by the forum!


----------



## Glenn

It's looking that way. If we get most of the monies in by Tuesday then we will run it Tuesday night, otherwise it will be Thursday.


----------



## peterh

Glenn said:


> 50 entries now paid.


Should be at least 51 now


----------



## Xpenno

Paid up, big thanks to Glenn, Coffeechap and BellaBarista for making it happen!

Good luck everyone.

Spence


----------



## Glenn

10 to go now.

That's 55 payments accounted for.


----------



## Jason1wood

Paid a while ago. Good luck everyone


----------



## c_squared

Ooh so close, it could be a long wait till Tuesday!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Come on the ten..pay up


----------



## Soll

Just payed for my ticket!!! Good luck everyone.


----------



## garydyke1

Mine done too


----------



## irishcoffee42

Just paid (via the kind MrBoots)! Good luck to all! I've crossed the fingers and the toes here, and I'm all tied up in a knot now. Woohoo!


----------



## Mike mc

Surely not far off now.the suspense is killing me


----------



## Charliej

Hands off my birthday present !!!!!!!!! it's mine I say mine mwahahhhhhhaa


----------



## Glenn

4 left to pay. PM sent.

The draw will take place at 2000 tomorrow evening.


----------



## zlinuk

If there are any drop outs can I put myself forward as a reserve.


----------



## Flibster

Apologies for the delay. Completely forgot.

Payment sent.


----------



## spune

zlinuk said:


> If there are any drop outs can I put myself forward as a reserve.


Me too, please.


----------



## Drewster

Glenn said:


> The draw will take place at 2000


<fingernail biting></fingernail>

8 hours and counting.......


----------



## Lattedrinker

Drewster said:


> <fingernail biting>
> 
> 8 hours and counting.......
> 
> </fingernail>


I know what you mean it's taking ages as time slowly ticks by............. So I'm using my time, writing my thank you speech


----------



## Sharkie

Best of luck to everyone entered into this raffle and remember it's not all about wining, it's the taking part that counts ?


----------



## Dylan

Sharkie said:


> Best of luck to everyone entered into this raffle and remember it's not all about wining, it's the taking part that counts


There's always one left-wing hippie in the ranks


----------



## Colin T

I'd like to add my name to the drop out list too please.


----------



## DavidBondy

Colin T said:


> I'd like to add my name to the drop out list too please.


You'll be lucky!! DB


----------



## Sharkie

D_Evans said:


> There's always one left-wing hippie in the ranks


Peace and love man ?


----------



## Colin T

I know I know but just in case enough people have disappeared I'd be happy to put my name down.

Colin


----------



## fluffykiwi

20:00. tonight?

oh im going to have to stay upon a school night...


----------



## Glenn

2000 tonight

There's no better place to be than right here if you have entered


----------



## c_squared

Tick tock, tick tock


----------



## Glenn

In case Eyedee cannot adjudicate, do we have any volunteers for a backup (ideally a non-participant)?


----------



## Glenn

It's 8 o'clock and we're ready to roll.

Opening up the adjudication gig to the first person to leave their name below - even if you're in the draw... Would love to have a second set of eyes help out.


----------



## Glenn

The winner will be person on line 22 of the second randomisation

As always, spreadsheets and workings for the draw will be placed online shortly afterwards

Good luck all


----------



## ajh101

No idea what is needed here but happy to help if I can


----------



## Glenn

Check your PM ajh101


----------



## coffeechap

Good luck to all


----------



## Glenn

Ready to go with the first randomisation. The process begins!


----------



## Glenn

Thank you to *ajh101* for adjudicating this evening


----------



## Glenn

And the winner is.....


----------



## Daren

The suspense!!!!


----------



## Glenn

Congratulations *dfk41* on winning this fab machine!

Please PM me with your address details to get the ball rolling for delivery.

Thank you to *coffeechap* for organising the raffle and to Coffee Forums UK Sponsor Bella Barista for offering up this wonderful machine at a great price.

Thank you to all who entered.


----------



## c_squared

Congratulations to dfk...[said through gritted teeth of course]...thanks again to Dave and Glenn


----------



## ajh101

All very open and above board!


----------



## Drc

Congrats and thanks to all the organisers, will hope for better luck next time


----------



## 4515

Congratulations David - your grinders won't outnumber the machines now


----------



## Neill

Congrats dfk. Thanks to all who organised.


----------



## drude

Congratulations dfk - working your way towards having as many nice machines as grinders


----------



## Daren

I didn't want a second machine anyway









Congrats dfk

Big thanks to Dave, Glenn, Bella Barista and ahj


----------



## Greenpotterer

Congratulations dfk41 maybe next time


----------



## DavidBondy

Well done David and thanks to Dave for organising and to Glenn and ajh for the draw.

I'm two hours ahead of you guys so I'm going to bed to reflect on the fact that I didn't win!!!

David


----------



## ronsil

Congrats David. You didnt expect that. Well done


----------



## Glenn

Click here to view the randomised lists


----------



## totallywired

Congrats dfk and thanks again to all involved.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Congratulations dfk41 nice machine.

Thanks to all that organised it & of course everyone who chipped in, it's nice that we can do this sort of thing here.


----------



## GS11

Thanks for organizing and Congrats dfk41


----------



## coffeechap

Congrats David, will be doing another one in a couple of weeks so watch this space folks.


----------



## glevum

Nice win Dave....well done. see i was 1 away on the list, i was 1 number out on winning 90k on the lottery a few years ago....sigh!

Many Thanks to CC, Glenn & BB


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Couldn't be going to a nicer bloke.


----------



## Jason1wood

Well done David, don't forget I'm local and can pick it up no probs if ya let it go! Haha ;-)


----------



## 4085

What can I say!, I did not log on at 8 as I always take a fatalistic approval and presume that I am not going to win, so I am speechless! I am going to offer the machine to my son who is hopefully moving out shortly and it will be a lot better than anything he could have aspires to. Many thanks to Dave and Glenn and remember, next time it could be you!


----------



## Heligan

Congratulations dfk41! And thanks to everyone involved in organising. The raffles are always good fun.


----------



## Glenn

That's a fantastic gesture. I'm sure he didn't have any reason to leave home with plenty of coffee flowing at all times of the day.

Now that he has his own machine it will make the process less painful.


----------



## andyt23

*Wahey! Congratulations to dfk41 ! *









*
*

and thanks to everyone who organised it.


----------



## Soll

dfk41 said:


> What can I say!, I did not log on at 8 as I always take a fatalistic approval and presume that I am not going to win, so I am speechless! I am going to offer the machine to my son who is hopefully moving out shortly and it will be a lot better than anything he could have aspires to. Many thanks to Dave and Glenn and remember, next time it could be you!


Well done David! I did the same and only remembered at 8.30 about the draw. That is a lovely gesture gifting it to your son, he's a lucky boy!!


----------



## Daren

Can I be your second son dfk?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Congrats dfk and many thanks to all those who helped make this happen


----------



## Sharkie

Congratulations dfk41 . Big thanks to Dave, Glenn and Bella Barista for making this raffle possible


----------



## NeilR

It's been emotional. Well done dfk41 and many thanks to the organisers.


----------



## Mike mc

Congrats to dfk41 and thanks to all the organisers.better luck next time for the rest of us


----------



## garydyke1

Ah so close (random 1) Well done DFK .


----------



## peterh

Congratulations dfk - hope you son appreciates the machine! And my thanks to the organisers as well!

Ah well, there's always next time (though I'm as fatalistic as the winner - I knew it wouldn't be me)


----------



## oracleoftruth

Well done dfk!! And what a fantastic dad!


----------



## Charliej

Congrats David, and if your son doesn't want it you have my address to send the adoption papers to.


----------



## Glenn

ajh101 - Please PM me your address as I have a little something for helping out tonight


----------



## fluffykiwi

congrats dfk!

im sure im young enough to be your long lost...

;-)

thanks to organisers, a raffle worth entering


----------



## Mrboots2u

Congrats Dave !!!!!!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Congrats DFK!







Have you got the space?


----------



## Xpenno

Congrats dfk! A great prize indeed. Big thanks to Glenn, CC, BB and ajh101, looking forward to seeing what the next one is


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile

Well done to all involved, this is the kind of thing that makes the forum so interesting and dynamic.

I to am also looking forward to see what the next raffle is.


----------



## sjenner

Just got in, congratulations David...

Thanks to all who organised, donated, adjudicated... etc. etc.


----------



## Drewster

Congrats dfk


----------



## Jonathan007

Congratulations dfk very well done indeed.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lattedrinker

Congratulations to dfk and to everyone involved


----------



## Doggycam

Congratulation dfk


----------



## kikapu

Congratulations dfk am sure yoir son will be delighted!


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Congrats dfk! You lucky man!


----------



## Milanski

Haha, congrats dfk on yet another great piece of kit for your kitchen.

Love the raffles, thank you to Glenn and CC for your time and efforts.


----------



## Dylan

Congrats dfk, you have a lucky son indeed!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Congrats mr Kidd , hope mr Kidd junior enjoys his new set up .

You can give him one of your many grinders too....


----------



## Iwwstriker

Aawww, that's sweet, @dfk. Congratulation once again. Though I was hoping I could have an upgrade xD. Your son is a lucky man.


----------



## Lighty

Great effort again

Thanks to all who organised the raffle

Hope dfk jr makes the most of the super rocket ... you must have a grinder to go with it dave!!


----------



## Pompeyexile

Congratulations Dave. I can't claim to be a produce of your loins just to get a gift of a nice shiny new espresso machine but sod it I'm getting a DNA test anyway.......even though I'm 55!

Oh and thanks gents for taking the time and effort to do this. Yet again Coffee Forums.co.uk; the forum all others wish they were.


----------

